# My second aquascape



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

Not the best...but i love scaping! Its the best part of setting up a tank. Whether it is salt or fresh, its the best part! will keep up dated pics as time goes on. I will be putting in Glossostigma elatinoides,Hemianthus callitrichoides,Blyxa japonica and Eleocharis sp. montevidensis. Hope you like what my hands and imagination create.


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

sorry for the pics!


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*Top down pic*

still looking for bylxa japonica... and all these rocks are local that i hand picked! any input?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice scape! After looking at these pics I feel dizzy!


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Very striking


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*more pixs*

my tank is in the journal forum too! but will update both


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice scape! After looking at these pics I feel dizzy!




thats how i roll!!!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

XD nice


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*Thanks!*



plecostomouse said:


> XD nice


thank you...


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*hahahaha*



wsharp said:


> thats how i roll!!!


 lmao i like...


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the same computer as you!


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

i really like that centerpiece rock, so cool that you can just pick them up nearby for free!


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*thank you again*



Jahn said:


> i really like that centerpiece rock, so cool that you can just pick them up nearby for free!


yeah i live near a some what dry creek bed that runs to the ocean! so i just went on a 5 mile hike which i do alot and started picking and brought them back in a backpak and boiled them for 45mins!:biggrin:


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*clean*

cleaning day such a nub! these damn pictures keep turning on me! wtf


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks very Good! What are you using as a plant Substrate?


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*soil*



plecostomouse said:


> Looks very Good! What are you using as a plant Substrate?


i am using ada aqua soil amazonia. with Power Sand-S at the bottom


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

NanoAda said:


> i am using ada aqua soil amazonia. with Power Sand-S at the bottom


only the best then 
are you using full ADA substrate system and ferts?
i heard that for the plants to thrive you should use ada ferts with the soil, so the whole lot because its all been 'synced' to provide the optimum conditions for the plants.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> only the best then
> are you using full ADA substrate system and ferts?
> i heard that for the plants to thrive you should use ada ferts with the soil, so the whole lot because its all been 'synced' to provide the optimum conditions for the plants.


That sounds like some ADA marketing gibberish. Ferts are ferts; you can probably get the most ferts for your money from Nilcog.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

PeterN1986 said:


> That sounds like some ADA marketing gibberish. Ferts are ferts; you can probably get the most ferts for your money from Nilcog.


you're probably right


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*hahaha*



PeterN1986 said:


> That sounds like some ADA marketing gibberish. Ferts are ferts; you can probably get the most ferts for your money from Nilcog.


lmao! nice one


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*i dont!*



plecostomouse said:


> only the best then
> are you using full ADA substrate system and ferts?
> i heard that for the plants to thrive you should use ada ferts with the soil, so the whole lot because its all been 'synced' to provide the optimum conditions for the plants.


i use ada soil and co2 and im using pfertz potassium and micos!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Your tank is sick! Totally good score with your rocks I'm just starting to scavenge for my scape materials. Seems much more cost effective


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*tank you! haha*



hambone870 said:


> Your tank is sick! Totally good score with your rocks I'm just starting to scavenge for my scape materials. Seems much more cost effective


it is just make sure you only grab scape stuff from places that have not regulation on taking stuff! you may get fined if cought! but it is and you can look at what you really want! make sure you stick to what is in your thoughts! dont second guess what scape your doing if you know what your looking for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rodneywt1180b (Jun 22, 2013)

Good rocks and a very nice job on your tank.
Rodney


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

It looks great!


----------



## DeeFromBrooklyn (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks great be ready for your plants to grow out of the tank and trim trim trim


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

bump will post more pics soon


----------

